# looking to make a media console



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Need a hand. I am new to woodworking, and might need some advice. I have a circular saw, cordless drill, and a lot of enthusiasm. I bought a TV, and do not like the table that its on currently. I really like the one that is pictured, and of course its a custom made ~$1000 table. I can make one that is a fraction of that cost, and make some changes to it, and make it mine.

What other tools do I need? maybe a finish nail gun and a small air compressor? How about a Kreg jig? '

I need a small project to work on while its going to be raining for the next week or so.

Where do I buy reclaimed wood? or should I just go to Home Depot/Lowe's and buy some oak/other hardwood and stain it, to look nice.

Any and all ideas/opinions are welcome, thanks in advance!


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.ana-white.com has step-by-step plans for a variety of DIY furniture and most even list the tools required.

For most of them I would recommend a Kreg Jig, miter saw (circular with a straight edge guide would work) and an orbital sander for finishing. A lot of the stuff you can build with a Kreg Jig could be built with nails/screws and then filling the holes or making plugs.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I have been to her site, and it was VERY helpful. That's what I need- very detailed blueprints/instructions.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

If you want a rustic look, just get some pallets and break them down, or old fence pickets.
HD and Lowes prices on hardwood are sky high.


----------

